# New Shedding Blade



## smrobs

Hm, it looks interesting. I wish they had a better picture of it so that I could see what the blade looked like though.

I will say that the if the video is real, it looks awesome though.


----------



## Saddlebag

A new hacksaw blade is like $2 at the most but a used one works well for shedding out a horse. I use it because it will curve when going over the hips and such. Just pinch each end with your thumb and forefinger and you're in business.


----------



## csimkunas6

smrobs, Id like to see the blade as well...a friend told me this "a fine-toothed hacksaw blade imbedded in a slot cut into a piece of staircase railing and glued into place". 

Saddlebag, never used a hacksaw blade before...but from the sounds of how this new shedding blade is...sounds pretty similar!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

It's definitely working, but I would want to see the underside, too. I like being resourceful and saving myself from spending unesessary money when I can avoid it by finding an alternative.
My Easy Block works just the same. Only disadvantage is that they wear down (but, so does a curry comb)


----------



## csimkunas6

BackInTheSaddleAgain...that is why I havent bought this yet either...dont want to spend the unnecessary money


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Hopefully you can find someone that has one


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wow, that thing really gets the hair out (on the video).


----------



## csimkunas6

I know!!!! Like I said...I dont want to spend the money on it unless it really works(like in the video)...but if it does....Ill order it right now!! LOL


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I have to say, too, that in my experience, those circular curry combs don't work nearly as well as these ones: Shedding Blade 26 Inch - Statelinetack.com


----------



## csimkunas6

I agree with you on that one BackInTheSaddleAgain...I have both the circular one, and the one you had the link too, and Id choose the 26in over the circular!!


----------



## JMessier

wow it looks like its working pretty well.. if it actually works that way i would buy one as well.. i hate shedding season my allergies also hate it


----------



## OneHotFuzz

It was mentions before but try a hacksaw blade then take a large dowel, cut a section out of it (so it's in three pieces, just save the middle for another project) cut slits in each piece and glue the ends of the hacksaw into the dowels. This way you have flexibility still to maneuver the hips, etc, but you have a better grip =)


----------



## SEAmom

I'm ordering one today. Hopefully I'll be able to give a full report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13

It reminds me of the Furminator (for dogs and cats)! Keep us posted on how it is, please.


----------



## Sarahandlola

Wow look at this! Same product..

YouTube - Black AQHA Mare SleekEZ'd


----------



## spookychick13

I am getting more and more tempted to buy one!!


----------



## csimkunas6

sookychick13 I am right there with you!!!


----------



## OneHotFuzz

Let us know how it works guys. I'd be interested in knowing for sure. They make it look very impressive in the videos.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I love the slicker blocks, haven't tried one of these. For those of you who buy the black slick & easy blocks...you can get them much cheaper! Years ago, I had a chef friend over at the barn and he said "why are you using a grill block on your horse?" All they are is a piece of a restaurant type grill block used to clean grill grates! I found them at a food supply store, they come in a block about 10 inches long, take a hacksaw or knife and you can cut yourself 8 or 9 out of one! It costs me $1.79 for an entire block


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

WOW!!! I love to save me some money! :lol: I have no idea where to look for a place that might sell those, though. I'm on a mission. Thanks!


MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I love the slicker blocks, haven't tried one of these. For those of you who buy the black slick & easy blocks...you can get them much cheaper! Years ago, I had a chef friend over at the barn and he said "why are you using a grill block on your horse?" All they are is a piece of a restaurant type grill block used to clean grill grates! I found them at a food supply store, they come in a block about 10 inches long, take a hacksaw or knife and you can cut yourself 8 or 9 out of one! It costs me $1.79 for an entire block


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You're very welcome, I love to save money too!  I usually pick them up at Gordon Food Service. I have found them at Sam's Club in the past too. Hope you find them, saves me a bundle and I don't feel bad wasting them and taking a rasp too them when they get full of dirt either lol!


----------



## cakemom

I use a furminator on my guys. Works great, multiple tasks bc we have a shepherd and a long coated jack....walmart brand works fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

SEAmom, when you get yours, I'm sure we would all appreciate it if you would post a picture of what the blade looks like (I know I would be thankful).

Those of you who mentioned the hacksaw blade, does it really work that much better than your standard shedding blade?


----------



## SEAmom

It has been shipped, so I'm expecting it by this weekend. I'll be sure too supply pictures and a thorough review. There are MANY horses waiting for a test drive of it. Lol. My friends are lining up and chomping at the bit to use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer

It looks to me, that it has the same teeth that the Furminator has. Instead of being on a short brush like the Furminator, it is on a long piece of plastic *I assume it is plastic*

There is no way Nelson would stand still if I used that, I'd get the same result I got when I tried to use my Furminator on him. He is thin skinned and hates being groomed as it is, let along using something like that on him. I have a hard time using my regular shedding blade. So I have to use my Gelly Curry










I use 2, one in each hand. lol. He'll tolerate that. I use the smaller bristle side of the curry though, not the thick nobby side that you see in the picture.

I wish I could a curry like this slick ez.


----------



## faye

I personaly use a furminator on all of mine!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I forgot earlier that I should have added that our horses shedding tool of choice is the Shop Vac LOL! My hubby jokingly tells me in the spring I vacuum my horses more than the floor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

^Shop Vac huh? Ive heard that it works great!!! Not sure how well my guy would handle it tho...guess you never know unless you try!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

csimkunas6 said:


> ^Shop Vac huh? Ive heard that it works great!!! Not sure how well my guy would handle it tho...guess you never know unless you try!!


Exactly, you never know! Just like anything new take time to desensitize to it, I don't have one that I can't use it on and they all turn in big gooey eyed beggers when I drag it out. *insert chorus of uh-huh-huh pick me pick me's* I like it because it makes clean up super easy. No sweeping up and bagging hair and getting covered in it!


----------



## csimkunas6

LOL thats too funny!!! I will def give that a try on Rodeo some time!! Will probably a few weeks just b/c everything is still all new to him, but will def give that, the hack saw, and the blocks a try!!! Oooo cant wait until he gets settled in and used to everything!! So many new things to try on him/with him!!


----------



## spookychick13

I caved and bought it.


----------



## csimkunas6

^ Haha thats too funny! Let me know how it works...still havent bought it yet  just cant get myself to do it, but maybe its b/c Rodeo isnt shedding too bad yet, will prob change my mind when he starts shedding real bad! LOL


----------



## spookychick13

I will definitely keep you posted.
Yesterday I was out brushing the boys and I swear, between the three of them I could have built a lovely pinto.
The round curry and the shedding block just isn't cutting it, they are losing so much hair, but it's still all floofy on their bodies. :/


----------



## csimkunas6

^Haha, too funny!! My guy really isnt shedding too much yet...Im surprised actually, but then again, it did snow again yesterday


----------



## Rachel1786

I can't wait to hear how it works, i'm so tempted to buy one!


----------



## SEAmom

I used it today and it worked wonders!! I HIGHLY recommend you guys get the SleekEz for your horses. It works best on a fairly clean horse otherwise it gets "clogged" up with all the dirt and grime it takes off the coat. It took off SOOO much loose hair. I didn't even realize my horse had that much of a winter coat. Definitely 2 thumbs and completely recommended.


----------



## starlinestables

I just bought one...I have a feeling I'm going to be up to my eye balls in fur soon!


----------



## Poseidon

Subscribing to hear some more reviews. Abby looks like a bear and she started losing hair this week.. I don't want to think about what I'll be covered in soon.


----------



## Rachel1786

SEAmom said:


> I used it today and it worked wonders!! I HIGHLY recommend you guys get the SleekEz for your horses. It works best on a fairly clean horse otherwise it gets "clogged" up with all the dirt and grime it takes off the coat. It took off SOOO much loose hair. I didn't even realize my horse had that much of a winter coat. Definitely 2 thumbs and completely recommended.


I just bought one, my old geldings fur is like 2" long and thick as anything and I always have so much trouble shedding him out Mr. Fuzzy man Blue is on the left


----------



## NdAppy

Can someone who has it take a picture of the blade side for me please? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Golden Horse

From another place...



> I got mine yesterday!
> 
> It is basically a hack-saw blade stuck into a wooden handle. WIsh I had thought of it. It worked well.
> 
> The 10" is nice for the barrel and butt, but is a little cumbersome for the entire body, I wish I would have gotten the smaller one.
> 
> I used it on my Paint mare for a good half hour and pulled LOTS of hair out of her body, but she didn't tolerate it on her neck, so I had to use the shed flower for her neck and belly (the SleekEZ was difficult to get under the belly area as well, I think the problem would be resolved by using a smaller one).
> 
> Then we really put it to the test and my trainer used it on his 28 year old TB who just does.not.shed. very well... they will body clip him when it is warmer, but this stuff got a TON off him in the short time he used it. By the time we swept up our hair we had about three dust pans full of heaping hair by my Paint and his TB.
> 
> Going to try it on two other horses tomorrow to see if it works well on them, my QH and the little QH mare I am training. The mare isn't blanketed and has some dry skin issues so I am most interested to see how well it does on her. I will do a before and after picture if I can remember!


----------



## Islandrea

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I love the slicker blocks, haven't tried one of these. For those of you who buy the black slick & easy blocks...you can get them much cheaper! Years ago, I had a chef friend over at the barn and he said "why are you using a grill block on your horse?" All they are is a piece of a restaurant type grill block used to clean grill grates! I found them at a food supply store, they come in a block about 10 inches long, take a hacksaw or knife and you can cut yourself 8 or 9 out of one! It costs me $1.79 for an entire block


THIS is an excellent tip!! Thank you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Islandrea said:


> THIS is an excellent tip!! Thank you!


 
You're welcome! Nice to see another hoosier on here too


----------



## MIEventer

Golden - I thought that that's what the blade was. I suspected it was pretty much like my Furminator blade, just on a longer handle.


----------



## NdAppy

I am just wondering what kind of lasting damage it does to hair. I know that over use or incorrect use of the furminator dang near destroys a dog's coat, I don't see why it would be any different for a horse...


----------



## rocky pony

^ I'm curious about the same...


----------



## Xela

I prefer the slick 'n' easy blocks and a shop vac... Curious to see more pictures of this though.


----------



## SEAmom

Hopefully I'll remember too take pictures when I'm out tomorrow. 

As far as coat quality goes, I only had to use it once in my very hairy baby. It pulled off darn near every loose hair he had. He loved it all over his body, even his belly with lighter pressure. He's a petite horse, so he doesn't have many broad, wide spaces. Given this, I had no issues using the 10" size all over from neck to belly to butt. I didn't go down his legs or on his face, obviously. It left him much softer than before. I tried doing it again the next day and I wasn't getting enough hair off him to make it worth my time. 

I found that it works best on blanketed or fairly clean horses. Otherwise, the blade keeps getting clogged with dirt and grime. It does say to brush the horse first anyway, I believe. i used it on the hairiest horse at the barn and barely got anything off the second time around. I've let 5 other people at the barn use it on a total of 7 other horses from 2 years old up to 25 years old, and everyone loved it and said it worked great for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serenity06

Has anyone tried to make their own yet?


----------



## iridehorses

I'm waiting to see what the blade looks like before trying. If it looks like a hacksaw blade then I'll give it a shot.


----------



## smrobs

^^That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## somoni

interesting pic


----------



## MissH

Subscribing.


----------



## csimkunas6

From what Ive been told, the blade is very very fine, and also VERY sharp!! A friend said that she cut her self with it, and that it was such a fine blade, that she never realized she had done it until she saw blood on her arm. She said that it works wonders, but if your horse has sensitive skin, it might be a little irritating. She said that you cant really go over and over and over one spot.

But Ive been told by many people that it works wonders, and is much better than the Furminator or anything else that they have used.


----------



## jdw

This looks great; Thanks!!


----------



## faye

I dont like the idea that it is sharp. cutting your horse by accident is not conducive to a happy grooming session.

I love my furminator. Unfortunatly I am going to have to replace it! it has survived doing 4 horses and 2 golden retrievers for 4 years but the handle is now giving up!


----------



## MissH

faye said:


> I dont like the idea that it is sharp. cutting your horse by accident is not conducive to a happy grooming session.
> 
> I love my furminator. Unfortunatly I am going to have to replace it! it has survived doing 4 horses and 2 golden retrievers for 4 years but the handle is now giving up!


Are these things actually $73? Is that what you paid?

Long Hair Giant Dog deShedding Tool


----------



## Rachel1786

MissH said:


> Are these things actually $73? Is that what you paid?
> 
> Long Hair Giant Dog deShedding Tool


I use the original large dog(yellow handle) you can get it pretty cheap on amazon.com I got mine from petsmart when i was working there, i think it was around $50 but i got 35%off because i was a groomer there...this is actually the first i'v heard of the long hair de-shedding tool, it must be pretty new


----------



## MaggiStar

God i am so glad all my guys are fully clipped all that is shedding are 4legs and a tail triangle its fantastic i definitely dont miss out on shedding season


----------



## Serenity06

We bought some 10" hack saw blades and they worked AMAZING! I would bet the SleekEZ is a hack saw blade mounted in wood. So instead of $20 I paid $2 and will mount it on something I already own!


----------



## Tymer

I used a Sleek EZ block yesterday...Worked AMAZING! It got hair out that my shedding blade hardly touched! I have 3 and a half right now, but once they're done I'm definitely taking up a previous poster's advice and buying grill blocks...They look exactly the same!


----------



## Tymer

Bah! Just now realized...I meant the Slick and Easy blocks! I didn't buy the Sleek EZ.


----------



## Serenity06

If you want to try a Sleek EZ just buy some hack saw blades for $2 lol. That's what the sleek EZ is.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I guess no one is going to post a picture of the underside...


----------



## spookychick13

I will try to take a pic this weekend!


----------



## csimkunas6

Great!!! Still havent seen what they look like, many people have described it, but Id still like to see it too


----------



## SEAmom

I even used it again today and forgot to take a picture I'll try to remember when I go out wednesday night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs2jump

Thanks for the tip on the grill block. I use the metal curry comb and I also have just the normal shedding blade. 
I may have to save up some money for this tool.


----------



## Serenity06

Im telling you guys it is a hack saw blade lol.

All Hard Carbon Steel Hacksaw Blade (natural Color) from JINAN GANGHUA BUSINESS OF SAW CO.,LTD (FACTORY),All Hard Carbon Steel Hacksaw Blade (natural Color) supplier


----------



## csimkunas6

Serenity06, I agree with you! From what Ive been told, thats what it is pretty much.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace

MAGIC STICK SHEDDING BLADE-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply

10 dollars cheaper, and looks like the exact same thing.


----------



## Serenity06

Or you can buy two hack saw blade for $2 at your local hardware store! Thats what I did lol.


----------



## LovingMyTux

Okay, I'm liking all the reviews. I'm going to get a hacksaw blade, LOL. I think it would do amazing on my horse. He is a black and white paint, and possibly the fuzziest horse I have ever seen. I believe I could pick his hair up off the ground and make a statue of him...

Hello Hacksaw!! Please make my dreams come true.


----------



## Rachel1786

I got my sleek ez today, and took some pics for everyone who has been asking


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## iridehorses

Wow, that really does look like a hacksaw blade in a handle. I guess you can shed your horse then cut some sheet metal.


----------



## OneHotFuzz

iridehorses said:


> Wow, that really does look like a hacksaw blade in a handle. I guess you can shed your horse then cut some sheet metal.


Lol ^^^

So now we can take that 20$ price tag and turn it into 2$ for the blade and 3$ for a large dowel xD

The poor(or practical!) man's Slick EZ


----------



## rocky pony

Yeah, uh, it looks scary......I don't think I'll be using either on my horses o.o especially new touchy touchy sensitive mare, I don't think she'd ever talk to me again.

Does anyone else picture an unexpected spook and a big slice in their horse's side?


----------



## OneHotFuzz

I suppose just start somewhere like the neck where you can pull back and you probably wouldn't catch anything (as opposed to going around the ribs, hip, shoulder or withers) I assume as long as you take it slow and sack her out to it, it wouldn't be a problem, but a sensitive skinned horse would probably flip out, I don't know though, I know if someone put that on my skin i'd be pretty angry lol, but if the horse is all wooly, not sensitive and you don't push too hard or keep going over the same spot, it should be ok? It doesn't seem like the blade is all that big so even if you did have the unfortunate luck to cut your horse, it doesn't seem like it would kill them or anything (though it could probably slice an artery if you were pushing hard...) I don't know for sure though, just my thoughts.


----------



## NdAppy

I do rocky. I don't see why it is even thought to be a good idea to use a hacksaw blade on any animal to brush them...


----------



## spookychick13

You beat me to pics. 
I have to admit, I am not crazy about mine. It didn't work as well as I'd hoped. *shrug*


----------



## SEAmom

You'd have to work really hard at cutting a horse with it. I can't even see how a person would cut themselves. I just used it on a sensitive course last night and he loved it. The blade is 1/8" or less and you use it an angle. Im sure if I used it like a saw on my horse, it would hurt him or cut him, but that can be said of just about anything used for grooming. 

Personally, I love the sleekez and an very glad u found it. My house and the other horses at the barn love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Serenity06

Actually I cut and scrape myself MORE with a shedding blade then I do with the hack saw blade I bought! Sorry but I refuse to pay $20 for something I can slap together for $2!


----------



## Islandrea

If anyone makes their own, it would be great to see some pictures of that. My father-in-law says he can make one (we'll just see about that) but I would love to see how someone else DIY-ed it.


----------



## OneHotFuzz

Islandrea said:


> If anyone makes their own, it would be great to see some pictures of that. My father-in-law says he can make one (we'll just see about that) but I would love to see how someone else DIY-ed it.


I will probably make one sometime in the coming week if I get some time to run to the hardware shop. I will post pictures if someone doesn't beat me to it


----------



## Serenity06

I haven't mounted mine on anything yet, I've just been using the blade lol.


----------



## Islandrea

I had resorted to just use a hacksaw blade and see how that worked when my father-in-law called me as I was headed out to the barn to say that he had my shedding tool done. I quickly turned around because I was just so curious to a) see it, and b) try it out. 

I'll be honest, I was pretty doubtful when he said he'd make one. However, I was pretty impressed! He will not say how he made it, his lips are sealed (if it makes him feel better thinking he has some secret to keep, that's fine with me). If enough people are interested, I may get my husband to pry it out of him. He did say it was a used hacksaw blade and a dowel and that it cost him nothing to make, as he had both on hand. 

At any rate, here are some pics:










I think more of this blade is showing than in the SleekEZ, but it seems to work fine. As long as I'm careful with it I suppose. 










He sanded down every edge. So nice.

I took these with my cell phone, so much easier than the camera, and the quality reflects that. =) Sorry if they're a bit blurry.










My mare is pretty big, so I'm liking the length.










I wish I had a picture of the pile of hair I swept up after using this thing. I do not know how this compares to the real thing in real life, I only have the videos to relate to. Let's be honest, how many products work exactly like they're advertised . . .


----------



## csimkunas6

Islandrea thats a great idea! Great work too!!!


----------



## BlondeAppy

My mother just bought one of these things... I really wish she would have talked to me and let me see what she wanted beforehand. I could have made her this thing for the price of the hacksaw blade and some scrap wood... I hope she loves it because I am disappointed she spent $20 on something that could so easily be made. I would try making one before I would buy one.


----------



## csimkunas6

^^BlondeAppy....yet another reason I never broke down and bought one....


----------



## BlondeAppy

I have been using my mother's "SleekEZ." As disappointed as I am that she actually bought it, it works like my Slick & Easy pumice stones, although without the mess and breaking in half. It's just like a 3x the size version.


----------



## lucky13

That thing looks like it would work great. I use a shedding blade, which works fine for me cause I have lots of time and my horse loves the attention, so Im not in much hurry. But that tool looks like it would be a "must have" for any horse stable to cut down time. Let us know if you find anything out!


----------



## SEAmom

People at my barn are still asking to nitrite mine to use on their horses. I only had to use it twice on my boy. It works great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondeAppy

I have a big palomino appy that likes to hold onto his winter coat until halfway through summer or until I body clip him. I think this is helping because it grabs a lot more than most of our grooming tools. I take it to him twice a week and it's still a chore, but I figure if it's keeping me from having to body clip him, it's good enough for me. lol


----------



## equiniphile

It looks remarkably similar to the "Fur-menator" made for dog shedding.


----------



## Rachel1786

I just have to say how much i love mine, it works great! Everyone where i board my one horse(other 2 are kept at home) asks to use it all the time, it works great on getting dirt up too. even my sensitive appy lets me use it on him...I used it on Blue again the other day, he's really old and takes forever to shed out, this is a pic after i did it for about 5 minutes on each side, i could have done it a lot longer but he finished eating and walked away lol


----------

